# Wells Fargo bank



## Jace (Oct 4, 2022)

Does anyone deal or 'do business' [have account(s)] with Wells Fargo bank?

After the debacle, awhile ago...sorry... don't trust. 

Don't want any financial _mess!

Anyone._


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 4, 2022)

Nope …even if they are as honest as can be now I still have no reason to want to do business with them


----------



## jujube (Oct 4, 2022)

Nope, had a bad experience with them (not related to the debacle) and parted ways.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Oct 4, 2022)

Institutions have set rules they adhere to. If we have a problem, it is not likely that it is personal and more likely that we did not understand and do not like the result.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 4, 2022)

WF is my bank. Never had a problem with them. Problems arose when shady dealings were exposed during the early 2000s, but they weren't the only ones, and it kind of got straightened out. But that's when I started using them only as a handy way to use my SS check...pay rent & bills, buy necessities, and that's it.


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 4, 2022)

Jace said:


> Does anyone deal or 'do business' [have account(s)] with Wells Fargo bank?
> 
> After the debacle, awhile ago...sorry... don't trust.


Not anymore.  We had LOTS of accounts with them during those years they kept adding accounts for no reason.  One time after we refused a new account they opened one anyway and put $100 of their own money in it - then years later after the court case (or whatever it was that they lost) they sent a tax form that we'd 'earned' that $100 and had to pay taxes on it, plus some other checks which I mostly remember because my mother had died and they only put her name on the check so I couldn't cash it and then they kept sending letters complaining that we hadn't cashed the check (my brother was the executor but he said the account he'd used for that had already been closed, not sure if that was a valid excuse or if he just didn't want to bother for a small check).

ETA - when I closed all accounts with WF they left me a bunch of phone messages as if they needed to talk to me again to complete it, but they eventually disgorged the money - including a sizeable chunk I didn't even know I had!


----------



## Jace (Oct 4, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Not anymore.  We had LOTS of accounts with them during those years they kept adding accounts for no reason.  One time after we refused a new account they opened one anyway and put $100 of their own money in it - then years later after the court case (or whatever it was that they lost) they sent a tax form that we'd 'earned' that $100 and had to pay taxes on it, plus some other checks which I mostly remember because my mother had died and they only put her name on the check so I couldn't cash it and then they kept sending letters complaining that we hadn't cashed the check (my brother was the executor but he said the account he'd used for that had already been closed, not sure if that was a valid excuse or if he just didn't want to bother for a small check).
> 
> ETA - when I closed all accounts with WF they left me a bunch of phone messages as if they needed to talk to me again to complete it, but they eventually disgorged the money - including a sizeable chunk I didn't even know I had!


@HoneyNut!...that's exactly what "I don't need"in my life!


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 5, 2022)

Long time WF customers as they took over Crocker National, our former bank. They started to limit free checking (most big banks do) after a decade or so: you needed auto deposit to keep free service. We did that, then it became "need $1K minimum in checking, savings, or combination of both, to have free checking."

Well, by that time it was easy to do that. Now I have no idea what the minimum is, as we run money in and out of the WF accounts on a daily basis. It's our main checking and savings, but we have two other accounts: an on-line Capital 1 savings which is an "extra mad money" account I started, that has auto amounts sent to it from the main Wells checking every month.

There's also another WF chkg account which my Spouse held with his mother for her trust, but we need to close that and set it up as a joint/PoD account with his step-sister, who is our beneficiary and trustee. Keep procrastinating on this but really need to get it done. If anything happened to us she doesn't have enough funds to keep our estate going, without having to borrow money from someone. 

She doesn't have very much $$$, certainly not enough for funerals, legal and financial advisory assistance. This account holds enough funds that will get her through 2-3 months of ancillary expenses until she can have the main accounts disbursed and decide what to do with the RE.

I use WF because they have the best ATM access throughout CA and the Western states. I never walk into a bank or store if I don't have to, LOL.


----------



## Jace (Oct 5, 2022)

T Y, all...for your 'views'...I just can't..trust 'em!


----------



## Flarbalard (Oct 5, 2022)

For what it's worth a friend of mine refers to them as "The Enemy Bank", after having to deal with them due to her Dad's estate.


----------



## jujube (Oct 5, 2022)

Back about 1980, Sun Bank, which was the "big" bank in town took a $10 check that I had written (very plainly $10, too) and put it as $1000 instead, which was about all I had in my checking account.  

By the time I found out and transferred money into the account, four checks had bounced.

I went in, fire in my eyes, and they were , oh, yeah, we goofed, we won't charge you the bounced check fees, isn't that nice of us?  

I asked, so what about the bounced check fees the four other businesses are going to charge me?  Their answer:  Well, if you waaant, we'll give you a letter saying it wasn't your fault.  But, but, but....what if they charge me a late fee anyway, because it doesn't matter to them whose fault it was that the check bounced?  Sun Bank's response:  well, that's between them and you, we're not responsible for their fees.

Luckily, all four waived the bounce fee when I presented the latter.  

Needless to say, that was the end of doing business with Sun Bank.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 6, 2022)

In my area, Wells Fargo  "morphed" from First National Bank and are in fact affiliated.  Decades ago I banked there but it was too impersonal. My mother also banked there and after I closed my account, I told her that if she wanted me to handle her banking, she'd have to switch from First National too and she did. My husband banked with Wells Fargo. I got the feeling he always had some sort of issue with them. I recently read that Wells Fargo was cancelling accounts, without warning, of those they consider "high risk", people who work in the adult entertainment industry. Some had accounts with WF for 25 years. 
https://www.thestreet.com/investing/wells-fargo-closes-accounts-claiming-high-risk


----------



## jujube (Oct 7, 2022)

What earthly business does Wells Fargo have with how someone earns their money, as long as it is earned legally?  The last I heard, "adult entertainment" is legal.


----------



## Jace (Oct 7, 2022)

It's their=(the bank's) prerogative!


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 7, 2022)

I looked up Wells Fargo on the BBB site and it said they were not BBB accredited and their rating is F for all the individual banks I looked at.  Kind of shocking.


----------



## Jace (Oct 7, 2022)

There is NO WAY..I'd have _any dealings_..with them!


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 7, 2022)

I watched a documentary on well fargo ….what slime balls.

it is on net flex and is called dirty money


----------



## Jace (Oct 7, 2022)

I can't believe they're still _in Business!_


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 9, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> I watched a documentary on well fargo ….what slime balls.
> 
> it is on net flex and is called dirty money


Interesting. I'll have to check that out MJ.


----------



## Muskrat (Oct 20, 2022)

Funny…perhaps I should check up a bit on them. Customer for 27 years now…


----------



## Nathan (Oct 20, 2022)

I wasn't impressed with WF, had a checking account with them for a couple years, they nickel-and-dimed me to death.


----------



## rwb (Nov 26, 2022)

I had a bad experience with Wells Fargo 8 years ago and we parted ways.  The area manager in the Coastal Carolina area lied to me on two issues related to my mortgage.  Would not trust that company with a dime of my money!!


----------



## bowmore (Nov 26, 2022)

Interesting. I had a checking account, trust account, and HELOC with them and had no problems.


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 26, 2022)

They used to handle a pension I had, but that switched over to Banner in 2021.  I imagine the problems with WF was the reason it was switched.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 27, 2022)

Have a friend who used to be a mortgage lender with them...what stories he could tell.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 27, 2022)

No but I once had a toy stage wagon with a Wells Fargo trunk on it...


----------



## 1955 (Nov 28, 2022)

I don’t stick with any particular bank or financial institution. It’s who ever has the best rates & reviews. Now days if you have a little money I don’t expect to pay any fees ever. Also, I want the highest interest on my checking, savings, money market and CD’s. Now days it’s so easy to transfer your funds it pays to move around. Discover just had a $200 dollar promo for opening a savings account with them. Yeah you have to jump through some hoops but I keep a little money available just for that purpose. After the minimums are met it’s time to look for another deal! This is something I do with money I don’t want to risk in the market.


----------



## Disgustedman (Nov 28, 2022)

Well, if they could hang me, they would. 2005, got a bee in my bonnet and bought an overpriced Dodge Durango. (The dealer is also scum) but anyway, I also got a $1,000 loan from the bank also.

Then, job laid me off, vehicle repo and I went to the bank, I offered them $300 cash to close checking, (it was $428 negative) they refused, I said "Enjoy eating it"

Then I walked away from all debts, totally didn't respond to any mailings. Mom passed away late 2006, I had gone to Missouri (if I stayed, I might not have handled her death as well.

Anyway, Wells Fargo ate a $26,000 car loan, $1,000 personal loan and my checking account that went $2,917 negative. I'm not a hater on Wells Fargo, but for those who do, I got them good. (Snidely Whiplash laugh)

But I do remember those news reports of accounts being opened without consent of customers.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 28, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I looked up Wells Fargo on the BBB site and it said they were not BBB accredited and their rating is F for all the individual banks I looked at. Kind of shocking.


----------



## Jace (Dec 21, 2022)

Just in the news again, big, fat fine for deceitful practices..

Who...in their right mind...word ever deal with W F


----------



## leastlongprime (Dec 22, 2022)

What?
I thought this was closed in 2018? 
New scams?


----------



## Jace (Dec 22, 2022)

@leastlongprime...seems like it..just in news.
Maybe even more mis-doings, after further investigation,
Than originally brought "to light"


----------

